# Offering boxes for church



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Because of the virus we can't pass offering plates at church. We're Southern Baptist and we don't do squat without taking up an offering! LOL! So we needed some boxes where people can drop their offering and not have to touch anything that someone else has touched. The church ordered some but when they came in our Pastor was very disappointed in the quality, very cheaply made but expensive.

So he asked if I would make some and we settled on a design, provided by our Associate Pastor, using 1/2" BB and painted black. These are 42" tall and the box is about 12" x 12" x 12". These are all pin nailed and glued and each stand weighs about 23 lbs. I just used rattle can semi-gloss black but I don't care for the finish. I'm thinking about picking them back up, sanding, then shooting coat of lacquer on top of the black.









David


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Might want to make some changes. At 23 lbs, they are plenty light enough for someone to run off with one. I've read of churches that had exactly that problem - solutions included, chaining in place, bolting down, bolting or nailing to something else, adding a lot of weight.

Also read of boxes being robbed by people pulling out bills with a wire or other 'tools'. The workable solution to that seems to be to put a tilted board, or two angled like a bird house roof. However, it is done, as long as the bills are out of sight, they can't be pulled out. Oh yes, a strong padlock on the money removal door.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

That was a good idea,rather than passing a basket.
HErb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> That was a good idea,rather than passing a basket.
> HErb


agreed...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

The last time I went to church was in 2005, I took my wife in a wheel chair. She knew her days was numbered and wanted to go,and get her ticket so she picked this Evangelical Church. we were at the very back up at the top looking down ,there must have been 300 or so people there.After the sermon they passed a white 5 gal buckets for the offering. I could look down and this fellow about 2 rows down put a $5. bill in the bucket and took out a $20. and passed the bucket along.
Herb


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Good job David


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> The last time I went to church was in 2005, I took my wife in a wheel chair. She knew her days was numbered and wanted to go,and get her ticket so she picked this Evangelical Church. we were at the very back up at the top looking down ,there must have been 300 or so people there.After the sermon they passed a white 5 gal buckets for the offering. I could look down and this fellow about 2 rows down put a $5. bill in the bucket and took out a $20. and passed the bucket along.
> Herb


The lord helps those who help themselves ?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks, Guys. This is definitely not fine woodworking but it serves a purpose. I don't think anyone is going to run off with these. Y'all must live in some pretty rough neighborhoods!

David


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, after the services this morning both the Pastor and Assoc. Pastor said they're great like they are so I won't be picking them back up for clear coat. I'll consider this a completed project and move on to the next one.

David


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

difalkner said:


> Well, after the services this morning both the Pastor and Assoc. Pastor said they're great like they are so I won't be picking them back up for clear coat. I'll consider this a completed project and move on to the next one.
> 
> David


Maybe they thought you wanted to pick them up before they emptied them?
( Just Kidding)
Herb


----------



## ranman (Oct 27, 2017)

Did the church give you an "offering" for your efforts? 😉


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

ranman said:


> Did the church give you an "offering" for your efforts? 😉


They 'offered'. :grin:

David


----------



## ElizabethBailey (11 d ago)

I feel you, brother. When the virus hit, it changed our world upside down. We had to get used to a lot of new stuff. My sister goes to church each Sunday and when I asked her about the measurements made for the protection, I remained shocked. I didn't believe that they will take care of that much of their community. They don't have small boxes at First Church Love - Home rather than a big one at the entrance for different causes such as people in need, houses of children, and so on. The box was made from glass, so everyone motivates themselves to help someone and donate.


----------



## rwhpi1 (Feb 9, 2009)

difalkner said:


> Because of the virus we can't pass offering plates at church. We're Southern Baptist and we don't do squat without taking up an offering! LOL! So we needed some boxes where people can drop their offering and not have to touch anything that someone else has touched. The church ordered some but when they came in our Pastor was very disappointed in the quality, very cheaply made but expensive.
> 
> So he asked if I would make some and we settled on a design, provided by our Associate Pastor, using 1/2" BB and painted black. These are 42" tall and the box is about 12" x 12" x 12". These are all pin nailed and glued and each stand weighs about 23 lbs. I just used rattle can semi-gloss black but I don't care for the finish. I'm thinking about picking them back up, sanding, then shooting coat of lacquer on top of the black.
> 
> ...


Great job Dave!
They definitely deserve a clearcoat for preservation.

- Bob


----------

